# Process: Washed vs Natural



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not a sophisticated chap. I know what I like and I like what I know, but I also like to learn. And so...

I wanted to compare side by side espresso made from beans which have undergone a natural process vs those undergoing a washed process. To eliminate as many variations as I could I opted for the same beans from the same roasting house (Hambela from Atkinsons - an heirloom variety from Ethiopia, processed at Guji in the Oromia region).

I'm not good at describing flavour profiles and shall not try here, but I will declare the great enjoyment I have derived from this little experiment. The bouquet of the beans and the freshly ground coffee differs notably, and so does its colour in the cup and surface oil on the crema. And the taste profile is excitingly different to boot.

All this confirms the merits of my little experiment, and I commend it to any others who are also seeking to enjoy a journey of learning.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Hambella from that roaster has been banging so far this year ( both versions ) , glad you enjoyed it .


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ethiopian natural is my favourite. I really ought to do the same experiment as you, purely for the learning. However I already know which I will enjoy the most so I'm biased! Nonetheless it's an interesting thing to try. There was someone on here a while back (sorry, I forget who) who bought a bag of Rocko Mountain Reserve from Foundry, Avenue, Jollybean and maybe one or two others - to see the difference between roasters starting with the same natural processed green. That was an interesting thread. Totally subjective results of course, but certainly useful to the experimenter to see what was possible and where to go in future.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I concur both hambellas from Atkinsons are top notch at the mo. Did the cupping last weekend and picked up some of the costa rican which is pretty sweet too!


----------



## Densven (Sep 10, 2013)

Interesting. It seems in the last 6 months this has been a trend with roasters as well. Offering the same bean from the same farm but processed in 3 different ways. I find it interesting but couldn't justify the price tag. Hopefully more affordable when it is common practice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Densven said:


> Interesting. It seems in the last 6 months this has been a trend with roasters as well. Offering the same bean from the same farm but processed in 3 different ways. I find it interesting but couldn't justify the price tag. Hopefully more affordable when it is common practice.


Good coffee cost money , Hambella was £7.50 a bag , while not the cheapest , its good coffee and worth paying a little bit extra for .


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Densven said:


> Interesting. It seems in the last 6 months this has been a trend with roasters as well. Offering the same bean from the same farm but processed in 3 different ways. I find it interesting but couldn't justify the price tag. Hopefully more affordable when it is common practice.


I'd like to see that too. As I commented in another thread I tend to see wet, wet, wet and yet more wet. For wet could read washed. I have tried a "semi wet and sun dried" seems that method dates back to the 1700's. Also monsooned which a supplier described as a dry process which in a sense it is. Also one bean that is processed using this method

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giling_Basah

Put all together leaves me wondering if there is really any dry processing at all only variations in "wetness"

John

-


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

ajohn said:


> Put all together leaves me wondering if there is really any dry processing at all only variations in "wetness"
> 
> John
> 
> -


Yemeni? ( If they ever stop the fighting.)


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

A doctor from Northern Africa tells me he knew some Ethiopians who always personally wash their beans before roasting them. Asked why they responded that lorries carry the beans across the country for up to 3 days with guards sitting on the beans: they don't stop.


----------

